

You are not author of your own content until you have a Google Profile (Google+) - maverhick
http://trak.in/tags/business/2011/07/08/content-author-google-profile-search-ranking/

======
mark_l_watson
Nothing wrong with Google nudging people to make profiles so when they show up
in search results the results look _friendlier_ with a picture and possibly
bio information.

Google is a business and they make money from search adds, a little money from
charging for storage, Google Apps, AppEngine revenues, etc. They need to be
profitable to keep the lights on. I make the same comment for all "free" web
assets that we use - something has to motivate people and organizations to
produce content, curate data and information, serve as a platform, etc.

